# honey label in a pinch



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I bought 2 dozen small 3 oz jars for samplers and needed some kind of label, but didn't want to commit to buying a large quantity if these don't sell. This is what I came up with. The photo is of the computer screen so quality of this picture may not be up to snuff. The bleed over on edges is so it will print to edge of label. I'd like some constructive criticism as far as design, colors etc. The actual label is only 1" wide by 2 5/8 long. The bee is one of mine that agreed to pose on my buckwheat flowers. thanks in advance for any comments. Berkshire


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks good! The only thing I might change is to capitalize the "r" in "raw."

Very accommodating supermodels you've got there. (Nice legs!)


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks fine to me. It has that personal look to it so it doesn't seem commercialized(generic), I like that.
Tom


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Capitalize: net wgt, raw, comma after state, period after heat and old. 
Boy, do I sound like your 6th grade English teacher? Sorry....


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't mind at all! It's what I was hoping for.When doing something like this you don't notice what isn't there. That's why it's nice to have other people check it out. They see what you've missed or Miss spelt (my third grade teacher) After reading the comments I started looking at labels around the house. Most also have a period after oz. I kind of prefer the net wt in small letters but all the ones I looked at were caps.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Who cares what all the other ones have? If you like "net wt" uncapitalized, leave it! I rather liked it that way, too. Be unique! And no one is going to be grading your honey label! (I think...)


----------

